# Home Theater Ideas Budget 8000



## mlc3i788 (May 15, 2012)

Alright folks, Ive been enlisted by my friend to help him design is home theater system. I thought I should leave this to the experts. So here is what were working with. 

Budget $8000
Here is what I would like to get out of this budget: Projector, Curve Screen, Receiver capable of 11.2, solid 7.1 speaker setup, DVD player, Wires and Cables.

So the idea is for this to be a solid staring point and be able to eventually build out to a full 11.2 system.

Room: 15x30 no windows

What am I missing that you need to know?

Cant wait for your suggestions!


----------



## mlc3i788 (May 15, 2012)

Here is in my mind a starting point. would like to see if people think there a better options for the price. onkyo TX NR3030, OPPO BDP-103D,2000 range for projector.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

1. Will there be any music listening?
2. Do you want seperate processer and amplifier?
3. why curve screen... too cliche' too expensive (spend your money on the speakers/amp/sub... this will give you a better HT experience than a curve screen)
4. Does this budget have to include room treatments/lightings/buildout etc or is this soley for amp/speakers/projector/screen/wiring/interconnects/etc
5. How low output are you wanting on subwoofer?... this makes a financial decision... if you are OK with 20hz this is cheaper but if you want output down to 15hz this is more expensive
6. This is new from scratch build or existing room? I ask because of power requirements, if new money needs to be spent on proper AC power supply to rack location
7. Screen size? Does this need to be acoustically transparent for speakers behind screen? This is added cost
8. Speaker type... is full range towers OK for L/R mains? Or hidden speakers... 


SO many variables here. But if you want to keep it to just equipment... I get the 11.2 idea... right now you want 7.x system so lets build from that. The problem is you want 11.x processing so your limited. Lets build the audio wants first and see whats left.

1. Marantz AV7702 @ A4L - $900
2. Outlaw Audio 7125 - $1000 (this is a tough one because it depends on wants/goals)
3. SVS Prime Tower 7.0 Setup - $1750
4. HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP Dual - $1727
5. Elite 120" screen - $300
6. Panasonic PT-AE8000U - $1700
7. Sony Cheap Blu-Ray - $70

This total is $7447 which you'll need the remainder for wire, mounts, interconnects, hdmi, etc. Stick with some monoprice brand stuff and you'll be fine. These are chosen items to help get you the entire system up and satisfied. You want curve screen... that will eat too much of your budget... you want the onkyo 3030 I think that going separates will yield better bang for buck, the AV7702 is no slouch. The SVS Prime setup is 90% of my Ultras and will provide plenty of noise to fill your room, mine is overkill. The amp is a decent amp especially for the price. To put it to you like this, my 5 speakers and my krell only rated for 125w/channel all channels driven I can crank it up to 0db and see 103-104db peaks in my room of 3,000cu-ft and I only have ONE subwoofer right now. PLENTY loud enough.

This would get you one killer setup that would allow upgrading at a later date. Stick to a cheapy blu-ray because it'll work and you need money to buy the more important items. When you want to move to the 11 channel setup you buy 4 more prime satellite speakers and a 5 channel outlaw amp for about $1000 out the door to complete your 11 channel setup.

I think you'll find that this setup would be potent in both audio and visual. Remember the 3030 can only do 1 sub while the 7702 can do two subs with audyssey for each and also has balanced outs too. the 3030 is only rated 135w into 2 channel... probably more like 45-50w all channel driven vs. the outlaw 125w all channel driven.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

$8k is a healthy budget but it goes really quick when you are spending it in $1k+ chunks.
Few of us have the luxury of a no compromise system.
I would go with an AVR, in the real world all of the speakers will never be driven at the same level or the the same frequency at the same time.
All channels driven is a great bragging rights point but a good AVR and efficient speakers works great.
I would substitute this in the above recommendation for the audio.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ra-hd-receiver-wi-fi/bluetooth/airplay/1.html. $1100
http://www.acousticsounddesign.com/core/view_BigProduct.cfm?pid=9020&sc=27. $4000
The speakers in this package are great, and the AVR will drive them without issue.
It would be hard to really improve the 5 main channels, if additional speakers are needed for Atmos I would use modest in wall / ceiling speakers.
The subs are not as good as the Hsu subs, but they are decent.

I am not a projector guy so no recommendations on that part of the system.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

chashint said:


> $8k is a healthy budget but it goes really quick when you are spending it in $1k+ chunks.
> Few of us have the luxury of a no compromise system.
> I would go with an AVR, in the real world all of the speakers will never be driven at the same level or the the same frequency at the same time.
> All channels driven is a great bragging rights point but a good AVR and efficient speakers works great.
> ...


Your recommendation is only a 9.2 system. He requested an 11.2 system.

That Denon only measures 78w/channel when 7 channels driven. 

separates > *


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Talley said:


> Your recommendation is only a 9.2 system. He requested an 11.2 system. That Denon only measures 78w/channel when 7 channels driven. separates > *


Thank you for your comments?
It is always puzzling to me why you feel the need to criticize my recommendations.

Per the Denon owners manual (maybe the manual is in error )....
From page 43 
" 11.1-channel playback. This system, which is based on a 5.1-channel system, plays back up to 11.1-channels at the same time.
You can connect speakers for up to 13-channels for MAIN ZONE by using an external power amplifier. When you connect speakers for 12 or more channels, the output speakers automatically switch according to the input signal and sound mode. "

As far as the all channels driven output power, there will never be the need to drive all channels equally at the same time with real world material.
To have equal all channel driven output power, test signals have to be simultaneously applied to all channels.
I think the ACD output power must be an ego thingy for some.
The Denon's bench measurements are very good.

Buying mid grade to high grade subs, speakers, audio electronics, and video electronics on a healthy $8k budget still requires significant compromises to be made.
Different people place value where they see fit.

The thread could benefit from additional equipment recommendations.


----------



## mlc3i788 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks guys for the great discussion so far. To answer a few of the questions so far:

1. There will be minimal music listening.
2. I always thought processor and amp in one (mostly bc lack of knowledge) but educate me otherwise
3.Wanted a curve screen bc I would enjoy the challenge of building one
4. Build out should not be factored into the budget.
5. I think I would be fine at 20hz
6. I am planning on running a dedicated circuit for power supply. (how many amps?)
7. For screen size I was thinking 120 inch
8. Towers a fine for fronts

Thanks again guys?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I think the speaker package Charlie (Chashint) linked is a smoking deal and would be very impressive. I'm not sure about the included subs but at that price who cares. That's a good budget and you have many options.


----------



## victory82 (Jan 31, 2016)

i picked up a lifesize yoda for $350 on craigslist.. popcorn machine, concession stand.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Even though Yoda is very cool and popcorn is a requirement, hopefully that didn't lop $350 out of the budget.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I'd suggest:
Klipsch 7.2 RP-280 Reference Premiere Surround Sound Speaker Package with two R-115SW Subwoofers.
Yamaha RX-A2040, I would not worry about 11.1, IMO 7.2 is plenty for a room that size.
PS3 or any decent but inexpensive Sony, Panasonic or Samsung Blu-ray player.
Look to Monoprice for good cables at a reasonable price.
That'll leave you with about 2k or so depending on your shopping skills, and I know next to nothing about screens and projectors but, I'd go with an acoustically transparent screen so you can get your center up and even with your left and right speakers.


----------

